# Hunts for Heroes Sporting Clay shoot



## luckyd36 (Jun 16, 2010)

September 25th, El Campo Texas, Call John at 7133762237, It will be a great time had by all. All the money made will go to getting our wounded troops into the great outdoors. 
Sporting Clay shoot, Dinner and Auction


----------

